
Python3 packages in Fedora - rkuska
http://fedora.portingdb.xyz/
======
collinmanderson
Darn I just discovered this independently and was going to post it. I'll have
to try again in a few months.

I think this might be a more official instance of it: [https://portingdb-
encukou.rhcloud.com/](https://portingdb-encukou.rhcloud.com/)

------
samuel1604
I am so looking forwarding when this thing (py2 to py3 migration) will be old
news!

